# Narrow gage Pullman?



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody have any information or pictures of a narrow gage Pullman sleeper car? The train we rode from Mexico City to Oaxaca City when I was a kid had them. I got sleep in the upper bunk and dream of owning my own railroad. Well I now have the railroad but I don't have the Pullman. Any help would be appreciated. I do have "Mexican Railroads" By Gerald Best which has a couple of photos but they so small and at an angle so there is not much detail visible.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Friends of the C&TS is restoring a Pullman car down (up, for you) in Colorado Springs. *Here's some basic info*, and I know they've got a lot more in terms of drawings and data. 

Later,

K


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The book Colorado Rail Annual No. 25 "Rio Grande Narrow Gauge Varnish" has some pictures and a drawing of pullman cars. Many of these were sold to Mexican lines when the Grande got out of the narrow gauge business, so these might have been what you were riding when you were a kid.

Hope this helps.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Winn,
To help you answer your question, was it a "PULLMAN" car, or was it just a sleeping car?
What year are we talking about that you slept in it?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Winn,

The sleepers in the book are from 1900, when they were sold to Mexico after some alteration; they were 10 section & buffet cars to plan 178 - there is a S scale side and plan view, from page 275 onwards in the above book.

In addition there are some Tourist Sleeping cars (as above but no 'buffett' ) from P 253 - these are much simpler hard wood slat seats etc., inside and a bit shorter. Originally called 'Emigrant cars' Some of these went to Mexico, and some to the Cumbres & Toltec. There is also a photo & and a drawing; these were originally built 1889, as 12 section, and later reduced to 10 section versions.

Yours Peter.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

peter bunce said:


> Hi Winn,
> 
> The sleepers in the book are from 1900, when they were sold to Mexico after some alteration; they were 10 section & buffet cars to plan 178 - there is a S scale side and plan view, from page 275 onwards in the above book.
> 
> ...



I just rode the C&T and had asked about different equipment I saw there. The young Conductor confided to me that all the C&T passenger equip was built by the C&T because the last passenger train ran to Durango (Rio Grande) and there was no passenger equipment in Chama when the bell tolled. The C&T has has 2 Rotaries and a bunch of freight equipment in the Chama yard.
I saw a steel fishbelly beam under a supposedly 1890s car. See Taking Water pics, first car has the steel.
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Thanks for the history lesson, I've always wondered about the passenger cars on the C&T. It has been over 25 years since I was in Chama, but in my mind, the cars just didn't look like they were Rio Grande stock. I never did ask, just wondered and wondered.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck, you are welcome, 
I asked if the steel fishbelly car had come from a different road, I got a brief 'no' before he offered the story.
John


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your information. John, You are right. All of the C&T coaches were built by the C&T. I mentioned that one time and got an angry reply "Yeah, Durango stole all the real ones."
David, I'm not sure if they were actual Pullman. They were pretty nice cars, not bare bones, but not terribly well kept. My time frame was 1946 to 1948. I also remember that there was a dinning car and coaches the were pretty much what runs on the D&SNGRR. I remember on time we were in a coach and had to use an umbrella because the roof leaked! The trains were pulled by small Connies, usually double and triple headed to get over the high passes. I have a Bachman Connie which I plan to kit bash into a model of the Mexican locomotives. I have a couple of photos of the locomotives that my Dad took. I also took some of an engine in the Oaxaca yard but they were long since lost. Vance Bass helped me find info on one of the locos and I was able to get builders photos from ALCO. The engines were modified from the original, most notably the addition of a second sand dome and a modified pilot.


----------

